# Lomography Art Lenses compatibility with Canon EOS R



## heheapa (Mar 16, 2019)

I have a Daguerreotype Achromat 2.9/64 Art Lens Brass. It's totally useless with Canon EOS R. Just updated the new firmware but doesn't help. I shoot in M mode and MF but the camera doesn't allow the shutter to shoot. Just wonder if any setting that needed to solve this or It's not compatible with the manual lens yet. Thanks.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 17, 2019)

Custom Function 5: Release shutter without lens *→* ON


----------



## heheapa (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks a lot! That helps!!!


----------

